# Program to draw wall details?



## JRremodelers (Apr 20, 2019)

What’s a program I can use to draw wall detail. Some easily accessible and affordable or free 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

JRremodelers said:


> What’s a program I can use to draw wall detail. Some easily accessible and affordable or free
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All programs are free when you realize you're not paying for them... the customers are... no different than having to hire a sub or expense an accountants fees... it's ALL passed along to the customer...

What kind of wall details are you looking to detail?


----------



## JRremodelers (Apr 20, 2019)

KAP said:


> All programs are free when you realize you're not paying for them... the customers are... no different than having to hire a sub or expense an accountants fees... it's ALL passed along to the customer...
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of wall details are you looking to detail?




Residential exterior wall details 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

JRremodelers said:


> Residential exterior wall details
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://listoffreeware.com/list-of-best-free-home-design-software-for-windows/

Also, look in to Draftsight from Solidworks...


----------



## Fishindude (Aug 15, 2017)

A sheet of graph paper and a pencil is pretty cheap.


----------

